# my new loft



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

arrived today yippiehttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19346http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19346


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

You sound excited...looks nice!


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

kelliepulido said:


> arrived today yippiehttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19346http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19346


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

nest boxes 8 of them


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

kelliepulido said:


>


with that 2by4 there ... on the nest box ..one pair will claim both box..
just wanted to let you know


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I know I will have to make adjustments but this is my first loft and pigeons so I started small and basic can't wait to put a 6bird kit in there!!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

cool so what will you be flying?


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

raci







ng homers


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a local club that will give me some yb after they are done breeding their teams for the season.Gives me some time to buy a few supplies next pay day vaccines food,feeders waters etc,basket whistle etc.I have a huge pole barn way in the back of this little loft then a little bit smaller barn it is 12x10 and this one 6x6 and they all match it looks so nice.The other 2 barns,I work for Sparrow hospital and it has 2 main campuses,and several satilites so my big barn is the main campus Sparrow Main,the medium barn is ST.Lawerance campus and the loft is clinton satelite,as in clinton county that I live in which has a satilite owned by Sparrow


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

hope you do great in your first race


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice Job on your first loft. Getting in with the local club is the best way to learn about the hobby. Make sure that you have good ventilation without a draft to keep the birds healthy. Regards, Charlie


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is such a nice looking loft. You can just put a board on the landing board between the nesting boxes and it will work fine. I'm sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Gem not sure what you mean by put a board on the landing board like a bigger divider


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> That is such a nice looking loft. You can just put a board on the landing board between the nesting boxes and it will work fine. I'm sure you will be happy with it.


I was just give you a way to keep the fight down on the nesting boxes it you were puy a diverder on the 2x4 in front of the boxes


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats a cool looking loft.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks the big front door also has a second door that is hard wire so I can keep it open in the summer,the 2 traps doors have hinges and eye hooks to hold them open or keep themm closed also have wood block on the side to open either of the doors just about 3inches so birds can trap but not get back out.It has the vent in the roof on the like you put on houses and then that has a piece of ply wood that fits it inside in the ceiling to close it off if too windy ,the roof along the over hang also has vents that run both sides of the loft the loft is 6x6ft and maybe 7ft at the peak


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats! Always exciting when you get a new loft! Now let's see some birds in there!


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I know can't wait


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice loft. You ready to go. Just some birds and your good to go.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice looking loft!!! I am sure the birds you will putting in there would be very happy. I agree about putting a board between the nest box on 2x4 to avoid any fighting.

Post some pics when you get your ybs.


----------



## devgill08 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Its look very nice*



kelliepulido said:


> arrived today yippiehttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19346http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19346


Hi kelliepulido,

Its look very nice start, Could you please tell me the size of loft and total cost of it?................it looks like 4w x 6L x 8H 
(1)	Floor size
(2)	Glass window size 
(3)	Entry door size for cleaning
(4)	Bird coming in/out window size
(5)	screen cage size
(6) What type of wood did you use …..Is it ¾ pressure treated wood?

Thank you in advance
devgill08
Toronto Canada


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

v.nice Loft


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks everybody.The window is a slider and I belief it is maybe 3ft.long by 24 wide,the aviary is 2wide,6ft long and 2ft hi,the 2 trap doors are exactly 1ft square,the inside dimensions 6ft x 6ft square and at the peak maybe 7ft.hi,the person door is at least 5ftx10in solid door and then wire door,the wood is treated,and at least 3/4 maybe 1in.THe materials were 675,metal siding also,to match my other 2 barns shingled roof,vents etc.and then he only charged 750 total.He builds all kinds of stuff for me.I hired out to a neighbor carpenter he has built me chicken coops,breeder pens dog boxes inside my garage for all 5 of my dogs,he built my house and 2 decks then I had gates put on the decks so he builds everything.And he makes all my nest boxes remodels my coops or adds on whatever I dream up!


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful loft


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

He sounds like my father was. He could do anything and always undercharged. Once he and I went out late at night to light a neighbors pilot light on the hot water tank. We were there for at least two hours to fix it. When he was done the homeowner said, "What do I owe you?". My dad said "$3.00". The lady looked shocked and said, "I want to pay you what your worth!" My dad replied, "listen $3.00 is as low as I'll go" then laughed. When we got to the truck he said, "here" and gave me the $3.00 he had just taken.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Wayne Johnson said:


> He sounds like my father was. He could do anything and always undercharged. Once he and I went out late at night to light a neighbors pilot light on the hot water tank. We were there for at least two hours to fix it. When he was done the homeowner said, "What do I owe you?". My dad said "$3.00". The lady looked shocked and said, "I want to pay you what your worth!" My dad replied, "listen $3.00 is as low as I'll go" then laughed. When we got to the truck he said, "here" and gave me the $3.00 he had just taken.


That's great, reminds me of the good folks around where I grew up in Ohio.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

ok the divider will be going on the nest boxes on friday morning and a few more perches.Then firiday afternoon the pigeons are moving in!!!3pairs of rollers from Dennis Burke hee hee can't wait.


----------



## devgill08 (Feb 8, 2011)

kelliepulido said:


> ok the divider will be going on the nest boxes on friday morning and a few more perches.Then firiday afternoon the pigeons are moving in!!!3pairs of rollers from Dennis Burke hee hee can't wait.


Good for you kelliepulido way to go for fun.........Happy friday aftermoon


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

pix to follow tomorrow of the new birds moving in


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1527&pictureid=16390here they are and the divider is in on the nest box roosts


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Now the fun starts!


----------

